# Accident at ToC?



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have any more info on this?
http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/bay...-after-being-struck-car-during-tour-californi


> A bicyclist suffered major injuries after colliding with a car in San Jose this afternoon, according to the California Highway Patrol.
> 
> The cyclist was struck in the 4100 block of Sierra Road at about 4:10 p.m., CHP Sgt. John Carman said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Odd. This is the first I have heard of this.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

On my walk down Sierra after the race i did see the remnants of an accident. A bike, was laying on the side of the road, broken from the steerer tube, and a Sram vehicle pulled over. I talked to an event staff and they said the rider was already evac'd to a hospital. I assumed someone either hit the Sram vehicle or vice versa, or the Sram car was a witness to the accident.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

They were backboarding the guy when I rode by. Looked like he may have endo'ed over the guard rail, as he was laying on the other side of it from the road. Didn't look good...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

More at the Mercy News. The 51 year old male was released after receiving treatment for injuries. The report says that they don't know whether the rider was part of the race. But, of course, even Chris Horner and Jens Voight aren't that old!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Riding down Sierra Rd after the tour, I saw a cyclist on laying his back. He was not moving and appeared to be bleeding from the nose. Emergency people were already tending to him. Initial reports from a few witnesses said he broke a spoke coming down, then his front end began shaking violently and then he crashed. This is the same crash as mentiomed above since i saw a SRAM nrs vehicle parked on the side as well. 

I hope the guy is ok.


----------

